# Taliban threatens Pakistani Christians



## Herald (May 16, 2007)

*Taliban threatens Pakistani Christians*


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 17, 2007)

Oh I guess Bush will turn the other way on this since Pakistan is a ally on the WOT but he may write a harsh letter to Pakistan ala UN style.


----------



## Herald (May 17, 2007)

Nathan - when I posted this I did not feel it was a political issue, it was a prayer issue. If God uses the government to intervene, so be it. My prayer is that God will protect our brothers and sisters in Pakistan from harm. May His will be done.


----------



## govols (May 17, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> Oh I guess Bush will turn the other way on this since Pakistan is a ally on the WOT but he may write a harsh letter to Pakistan ala UN style.



And I guess Ron Paul would say, "They aren't in America, within our 1 mile high super fortress that surrounds the US, so they are on their own. I hope things go well for them."


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 17, 2007)

I'll let Ron Paul speak for himself. 

But of course my prayers go out for the Christians there. Is there any update since its allready been the 17th for awhile now?


----------



## Raj (May 18, 2007)

*Persecution in Pak*



BaptistInCrisis said:


> *Taliban threatens Pakistani Christians*



The news is true, it is in Indian news paper too. And is a serious prayer subject, for each one of us as one body of Christ.
God help your people in your own way...this is our prayer in Jesus name...amen


----------



## non dignus (May 18, 2007)

_"Taliban Tells Pakistani Christians: Convert or Die"_

That's how ancestors of the Taliban were 'converted' no doubt. They do testify to the cowardice of their fathers.


----------

